# Salt Creek Canyon and public use issues



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

There's a trial that just ended last week, and awaits the judges decision. It's a trial that much like the Red Rock Wilderness bill, could have big implications as to how we can access public lands. At issue is the Salt Creek Canyon Road in Canyonlands National Park. I've written a couple of articles on it, the most recent which can be found here: http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...heard-in-Salt-Creek-public-access-controversy

Needless to say, most of us who live, camp, hunt, fish, or even canyoneer in some of Utah's remote areas should be concerned and involved in making our legislators know how we feel.


----------

